# Just got my new (used) Lang 48 patio



## glocksrock (Nov 30, 2013)

Just got back a little bit ago from picking up a Lang 48 patio that I scored an amazing deal on from Craigslist. It was purchased new in 2009 and had only been used a few times and is in excellent condition. I haven't fired it up yet, but the only problem with it so far is that the grates have a bit of rust on them. I know this isn't a big deal, but does anyone know the best way to clean the rust before I re-season the smoker and get a fresh coat of oil on everything?













20131130_140559.jpg



__ glocksrock
__ Nov 30, 2013


----------



## chipotleq (Nov 30, 2013)

My grates had rust when they shipped new from lang. Just heat her up to 300, steam clean and brush the rust off with a welding wire brush. The hard brittle type. Then re season with peanot or canola oil. After a few uses. It will be pitch black.


----------



## chipotleq (Nov 30, 2013)

you could also try cleaning with a hard degreaser, washing and using a powered rotary wire wheel brush. Like a dremel type or if you have a 4-5 inch grinder, buy a wire wheel brush and clean to bare metal restore. Then re-season in the smoker


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 1, 2013)

nice smoker...  just heat em up and wire brush...  reseason with oil....


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice man! Enjoy!


----------



## glocksrock (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks, not bad for $1250,especially in the condition it's in.


----------



## glocksrock (Dec 13, 2013)

Finally got a chance to get it seasoned and cook some food. I found the temps were hotter on the firebox side, but I'm sure with some practice and a little experimenting I can get it more even. So far I'm very pleased with it, and maintaining temps was a breeze.













20131213_144746.jpg



__ glocksrock
__ Dec 13, 2013


















20131213_153419.jpg



__ glocksrock
__ Dec 13, 2013


----------



## waterboy12 (Dec 13, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## dummy que (Dec 16, 2013)

fine looken LANG my 60 vareys about 40 deg. from one end to the other you will learn to deal whith it and love your LANG


----------



## packmanjim (Dec 17, 2013)

Those things are cooking machines for sure. Enjoy it! :sausage:


----------



## seenred (Dec 17, 2013)

Very nice score!  Those Langs are the best!

Red


----------



## jweller (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice score there, can't beat it at that price.

Watch out with leaving wood on top of your firebox like that. I did that the other day, and came back to a fire _outside_ the firebox. I got lucky nothing else was on fire.


----------

